# Problemas con Tramas FBUS y MBUS



## diego_daniel

Hola, la verdad es que hace rato q estoy tratando de conseguir como hacer para entender un poco la trama FBUS y/o MBUS, busco por todos lados y nadie me dice lo que quiero saber!
Solo quiero q alguien me diga que es exactamente lo que le tengo que mandar a mi nokia 1112 para que este me realice una llamada....
Lei por todo el foro, y no me doy cuenta como hacer esto.....
espero que alguien me mande como hacer esta trama.... solo me interese que el telefono realice una llamada.... y que tambien como es la trama para finalizar la llamada...

Si hay alguien que me pueda pasar estas dos tramas, realmente se lo agradeceria mucho....

Muchas gracias...


----------



## yamazaky1984

Igual que el compañero diego daniel deseo conectar mi 1112 a un microcontrolador y poder realizar una llamada, o sea que uno por medio del micro se le envie el numero de telefono y la señal de llamar... en verdad llevo navegando pero no entiendo mucho... se que la conexion se hace con el clable serie que ha colgado Li-ion en el foro, pero no comprenod el protocolo vcualquier ayuda es  bienvenida, ya existimis dos personas con ganas de aprender y solicitamos su ayuda.


----------



## alepic

en primer lugar tenes que decirme a que altura de proyecto estas y que tenes hecho ya y asi me guio en como esplicarte el funcionamiento desde donde estas.

alepic


----------



## pablincho1

También estoy trabajando con el nokia 1112. Comprendo bastante el protocolo Fbus, logré marcar un numero y otras cosas.....sólo me falta descifrar la trama que envía sms, que no logro que funcione.

los puedo ayudar con lo que les falte. Y si alguien pudo sacar la trama sms lo publica, gracias....


----------



## dgasparotti

Yo también estoy trabajando en las tramas FBUS del nokia 1100 (creo que son iguales al 1112). Ya logré que disque cualguier número, necesitaría que posteen las tramas para cortar la llamada y detectar la llamada entrante.  Gracias, un saludo desde córdoba.


----------



## mauri9000

hola a todos, tratemos de decifrar la trama sms para poder operarla desde un micro, por favor el que tenga avances al respecto subala asi entre todos logramos finalizar este proyecto tan interesante!
PD: ya me he leido todo el sitio, y nadie a dicho como tratar las tramas sms

saludos!


----------



## Mel

Hola amigos.... podrian ayudarme.......... estoy en las mismas q ustede... pero tengo una duda.... 
con el cable para el nokia 1112 ... para este el cable es el  ca-45  que se conecta al la compu  por el USB...

per no se si por ahi le puedo mandar los comandos FBUS........ o tengo que hacer el cable q anda por aqui en le foro para los pinout del celular ...... es q no veo que el nokia  1112 tenga los pines a la vista...  

saludos desde Guatemala


----------



## pepechip

hola
a mi tambien me interesaria localizar las tramas de llamar y colgar.
Me da igual del telefono que se trate.


----------



## pablincho1

Luego de pelear un tiempo con el nokia 1112, decidí dejar de renegar con un protocolo tan cerrado como es el de nokia y pasarme a los comandos AT.
Las ventajas son increíbles, logré resultados mucho más rápido, además con los comando AT podés manejar modems, ya sea GSM o cualquier otro.
El protocolo de nokia además de innecesariamente complicado (para nosotros por supuesto) no nos sirve para nada más. Los comandos AT son estandar para la mayoría de los modems y teléfonos que los soportan.
Es sólo mi consejo, al que le interese, la información es mucho mayor, sólo pongan en google _AT commands_ y van a ver, por supuesto en este foro también hay mucha información.
Van a ver que les va a llevar menos tiempo. LA PROGRAMACIÓN EN EL MICRO TAMBIÉN ES MÁS FACIL!
Bueno, cualquier cosa me consultan.


----------



## eenrique

pablincho1 dijo:
			
		

> También estoy trabajando con el nokia 1112. Comprendo bastante el protocolo Fbus, logré marcar un numero y otras cosas.....sólo me falta descifrar la trama que envía sms, que no logro que funcione.
> 
> los puedo ayudar con lo que les falte. Y si alguien pudo sacar la trama sms lo publica, gracias....




Bueno y cuales son las tramas para hacer y colgar una llamada, si nos podría facilitar la información.


----------



## fernando1976

hola  .... yo tambien ando por hacer comunicacion por comandos at con un pic a un celular pero hasta ahora nada me podrian ayudar como lo lograron...o que me manden alguna pagina de donde lo puede sacar para realizarlo.
soy de paysandu uruguay y les mando un saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## cristiancrm

Amigos, cómo están? Quisiera saber si pueden orientarme con el uso de las tramas fbus de los Nokia (en este caso un 1112). Desconozco el funcionamiento y demás, por ende me gustaría adentrarme para proyectar algo a futuro. Actualmente hice el conversor con el max232 y lo tengo conectado a los pinouts de dicho celu, pero no se como usarlo, je. Si alguien tiene ganas y puede explicarme, se lo voy a agradecer muchiiiiisiiimo! 

Un arbrazo.


----------



## cristiancrm

hola chicos, todo bien ? 
Quisiera saber si alguien tiene conocimiento de las tramas Fbus de los Nokias. Tengo un 1100 recientemente conectado al puerto serial y gestionado con un soft trial y funciona bien. El circuito que hice fue el de la famosa caja rs232 y funciona de maravillas. Ahora, el tema es que no se como enviar sms y demas desde la pc. La idea es hacerlo con un pic a futuro. Gracias


----------



## mostro

hola a todos soy fabio izquierdo quisiera saber si con los nokia 1100 o 1112 puedo enviarle comandos at gracias


----------



## mostro

hola pablincho1 mi nombre es fabio quisiera saber si los nokia 1100,1112 soportan comandos at o si solo protocolo fbus/mbus sea lo que sea necesito orientacion y/o ejemplos programo en assemble para pics soy electronico yo puedo enviar datos dtmf generarlos y por el manos libres pero me interesa con comandos at y/o fbus/mbus gracias

cualquier ayuda de los foristas es bien recibida yo tambien puedo dar ayudas  gracias


----------



## cristiancrm

Amigo "mostro". Los nokia que mencionas sólo soportan tramas M/Fbus. Ponete en contacto conmigo, si te interesa, y lo vemos juntos.

Saludos.


----------



## mostro

hola compañero cristiancrm te comento que si estoy interesado  te escribi y te mande mi correo para que conversemos veo que estas bastante avanzado en el tema de m/fbus actualmente lo hago pero de manera muy rudimentaria usando el teclado con reles y pic pero me entere aqui en el foro que se puede con at o como dices tu con fbus o m/bus. si mi notificacion y correo no te llegan por favor me lo haces saber para que nos pongamos en contacto gracias.


----------



## cristiancrm

"mostro" no me llegó nada, mañana me conecto tipo 19:00 hs (hora argentina) y charlamos, quieres? 
Saludos.


----------



## mostro

hola cristiancrm estoy aqui


----------



## cristiancrm

hey! agregame al msn, por mail te pase mi direccion.


----------



## mostro

hola cristian estoy aqui soy nuevo como te agrego al msn


----------



## cristiancrm

pasame tu direccion de msn por mail y yo te agrego.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Por favor, siguan al pie de la letra las normas de participación de la comunidad, es indispensable para poder participar:

Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensajes la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.


----------



## cristiancrm

Andres, mil disculpas, lo pasé por alto. No volverá a suceder. 

De paso les comento, amigos, que estoy preparando una buena documentación para el manejo correcto de las tramas fbus para los nokia. El principal objetivo es conocer bien su estructura y funcionamiento. Así que dentro de unos días los pondré al tanto con dicha información.

Un abrazo!
Cristian.


----------



## mostro

hola cristian te envie un correo te comento me fue imposible conectarme ayer a ver si lo hacemos ho a las 19:00 horas Argentina te parece  ? saludos compañero


----------



## mostro

andres te ofresco disculpas se me paso te comento estamos el compañero cristiancrm y yo preparando un material para pronto ponerlo a disposicion aqui saludos compañeros foristas


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

La duda que tengo es respecto a que celular usar para trabajar con codigos AT. Es suficiente que tenga el MBus para trabajarlo con esos comandos? 

He revisado las conexiones del MBus y del FBus y el MBus es half-duplex, pero se puede transmitir y recibir por el mismo pin?

Ya he realizado el marcado de llamadas y revisar la lista de contactos desde codigos AT pero conectando el celular via bluetooth y quisiera hacerlo con un telefono cualquiera, y ahi radica mi duda: cual seria el telefono adecuado para hacerlo?

Gracias.


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola Amigo, 

Que celular tenes para trabajar con comandos AT? Personalmente no llegué muy lejos con las tramas FBUS en mi Nokia 1100, fue por eso que opté usar los comandos AT con un T290 y funciona de maravillas, pude realizar llamadas, contestar llamadas, enviar SMS, recibir SMS, etc. Afortunadamente este modelo de celular cuenta con una amplificadorca lista de comandos AT que permiten realizar todo tipo de operaciones. Yo realicé las pruebas con un PIC16F84 pero me quedé corto con la memoria de programa y los perifericos, así que cambie por el 16F877A, un micro que posee buenas caracteristicas. 

Bueno, si tienes alguna duda respecto a los comandos AT, avisame.

Saludos.
Cristian.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Gracias por tu respuesta.

El Sony Ericsson soporta AT modo texto? Tengo el documento donde estan los comandos AT de Sony Ericsson pero dice que los SMS son para formato PDU.

Respecto a la conexion con el PIC, el T290 es TTL 5v? o es CMOS 3v? he visto algunos diagramas que se conectan directo a las salidas del MAX232 -para una conexion con PC-, si es asi se pueden conectar directamente a los pines de Tx y Rx de un PIC.

El pinout del T290 es igual a este? http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-P-W/erics_t28_pinout.shtml (es el conector Eric que he encontrado y tambien el FastPort, pero ese lo traen los nuevos)

Saludos[/url]


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola, paso a responderte:

1) Si, el T290 soporta el envío de SMS en modo texto y también PDU.

2) El T290 trabaja con 3v, aunque yo también logre trabajarlo con TTL. Lo conectas directamente desde el PIC sin usar el MAX232, solo con un zener de 3.3v es suficiente.

3) El pinout es el que pasaste, yo use los pines 4, 5 y 8 (Rx, Tx y GND respectivamente) en mi T290. 

Por cualquier cosa que necesites, avisame.

Saludos,
Cristian.


----------



## miguelopez

Ok.

Gracias por el aporte. Me voy a poner a montar, no queria chamuscar nada jeje.

Saludos


----------



## cristiancrm

De acuerdo, avisame por cualquier cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues listo. 

He conectado segun el pinout a los terminales Rx y Tx del microcontrolador y vuala! se envia el mensaje de texto.

Gracias al foro!


----------



## cristiancrm

Genial!

Yo ya estoy haciendo el soft para mi interface con un GPS y una SD para un datalogger.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis_electronica

Veo que hay muchos foristas interesados en un tema, que muchos piden ayuda, y (por lo menos en forma publica) algunos dicen tener avances y no los publican.
Yo ya tengo mis años puede que esa sea la diferencia, pero creo que el que conoce algo, debería de inmediato compartirlo, si esperar la segunda o tercera solicitud.
Compartir conocimientos, hace más fuertes nuestros conocimientos.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues, respecto a los esquematicos, es justo usando los que muestran aca en el foro, sin ningun cambio adicional. El soft que use primero fue el Hyperterminal del Window$ para verificar que si funcionara y luego pase el envio de esos strings a un microcontrolador.

Eso es lo que yo hice -es muy basico  ops:  - , para mi es un gran avance. No se si haya que publicar algo mas, muchas veces uno pasa por alto la descripcion de ciertos detalles que, para uno, no son importantes, pero que pueden ser utiles para otros. Si lo he hecho, por favor, decidme que gustosamente dare explicacion de ellos. 

Saludos


----------



## cristiancrm

No se ofendan, ya voy a subir toda la información al respecto cuando cierre bien mi proyecto. 

Saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc

Holaa a todos yo creo que todos comentamos lo mismo sobre aprender a establecer la cominicacion Pic_Celular 
porque no iniciamos por etos  paso:

1. Que comandos vamos a utilizar Tramas Fbus o comandos AT
2.-Definir el celular para reconocer  estos comando( como comentan no todos los celulares aceptan comandos AT )
3.-Establecer la comunicacion PC_Celular desde la Hyperterminal  . para conocer los comnados o tramas que reconoce el celular elejido y posteriormente aplicarlos al pic.
4.- Programar al microcontrolador paraa que envie y reciba esos comandos realizados y comprobados.
5.- Concluciones. todos contentos cadakien desarrolla su proyecto a su gusto.

Para epempezar yo estoy utlizando el Nokia 1112  y apenas estoy iniciando a probarlos desde la Hypertermminal de windows hasta el momento no eh podido realizar una llamada con tramas Fbus solo eh podido recibir datos al apagarlo y al encenderlo . por ahi subo el archivo completo con el  diagrama del circuito que estoy utlizando.

 me gustaria que siguieramos estos paso que nos pusieramos de acuerdoo , que subieramos archivos de avance para ir parejos todos hasta los que no entiende hasta los mas avnazados . ya que este tema es muy bueno y se facilitaria sacarlo entre todo.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues los nokia de gama baja no soportan comandos AT, creo que son del 3xxx para adelante que si lo hacen. Hay comandos basicos para comunicarse con el celular:

AT<intro> : Pregunta el estado del modem
AT+CMGF = (1,0) : Configura el modo de mensajes (Texto, PDU)
AT+CMGS="xxxx"<intro> Texto <Ctrl+Z> : Envia un mensaje en modo texto(xxx: numero Celular)
ATDxxxxxxxxx;<intro> : llamada de datos
ATH<intro> : Cuelga una llamada entrante o saliente.
AT+CBC<intro> : Devuelve el valor de la bateria.
AT+CCLK<intro> : Retorna la fecha y la hora.
AT+CMGL; Retorna la lista de los mensajes.

Esos son algunos de los comandos que todos los modem aceptan.

Los nokia de gama baja no aceptan estos comandos por el FBUS.


----------



## adrianjpc

miguelopez gracias por tu comentario.
observo que en cualquier foro hablan mucho de celulares nokia, porque? que ventajas tiene sobre los motorolas o sony ericksson


----------



## adrianjpc

hola cristiancrm me gustaria que nos compratieras tu diagrama de circuito  que estas  utilizando para el celular T290.

ojala y nos compartieras tus avancez seria de gra ayuda para nosotros  asi poder llegar ayudarnos entre todos y poder sacar rapido este proyecto. se te agradecera mucho.

espero que sigan comentando , ademas de eso compartir su avancezp.

un saludos a todos recuerden que el conocimiento se comparte.


----------



## ServidorOPC

Saludos, a todos.

Voy a comenzar a hacer un proyecto de comunicacion de PIC y el celular, especificamente hacer del celular un periferico del PIC, para acceder a él desde otro celular. He conseguido información valiosa sobre la estructura de tramas de SMS del protocolo FBUS, aqui un adelanto....... 

TRAMA DE SOLICITUD DE LECTURA DEL DIRECTORIO TELEFONICO

BYTE:	00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17
DATO:	1E 00 0C 03 00 09 00 01 00 01 TM 00 NE 01 SQ 00 C1 C2

TM	:	Tipo de memoria.
NE	:	Número de la entrada de directorio.
SQ	:	Secuencia de la trama.
C1	:	Checksum 1.
C2	:	Checksum 2.

_El byte 03 corresponde al tipo de mensaje para acceder al directorio telefónico, mientras que los bytes 8 y 9 constituyen la función 00 01 (lectura del directorio telefónico).

SQ= [XYh]

X:            4 : Al enviar una sola trama o la primera de varias.
               0 : Al enviar una segunda trama.
Y:	Secuencia; va de 0 a 7.

Los valores de las memorias donde puede ser leídas las entradas de números telefónicos son: 01h: Teléfono y tarjeta SIM juntas, 02h: En el teléfono, 03h: En la tarjeta SIM, 05h: Número del teléfono, 07h: Lista de llamadas realizadas, 08h: Lista de llamadas perdidas, 09h: Lista de llamadas recibidas, 0Bh: mensajes de voz._

TRAMA DE RESPUESTA A LA LECTURA DEL DIRECTORIO TELEFONICO 

1E 0C 00	03 00 20	01 08 00	02 00 0D	LN     [Nombre]   Ln     [Número]          00	01 SQ C1	C2

LN		:	Longitud del nombre grabado.
Nombre	:	Nombre grabado en Código ASCII.
Ln		:	Longitud del número telefónico.
Número	:	Número grabado en código ASCII.
SQ		:	Secuencia de la trama.
C1		:	Checksum 1.
C2		:	Checksum 2.


----------



## adrianjpc

ServidorOPC de que celular estas hablando los nokia empiezan con 1E seguido de un 02

saludo seria de gran ayuda tus comentarios


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues respecto a los Sony Ericsson tienen que la gran mayoria solo aceptan modo PDU para los SMS, los motorola los hay de los dos tipos, pero hay algunos comandos a los que no responden, ademas, los Nokia son mas economicos y faciles de conseguir.

El diagrama de conexion del T290 esta en este foro, no es dificil de conectar, pero el problema es encontrar el equipo, ya son viejos y escasos.

saludos


----------



## adrianjpc

miguelopez sera que me puedes proporcionar el digrama  de conexion se te agradecera.

ese mismo diagrama lo puedo utilizar para los sony ericsson reciente como k550i?.

saludos.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Los celulares recientes de Sony Ericcson tienen un nuevo puerto que es el Fast Port -el antiguo era el EricPort- no se si sirva para la referencia que tu dices.

El FastPort tiene todos los pines seguidos, mientras que el EricPort tiene unos vacios.



En donde :

ERIC-PORT:
pin 9 :  GND
pin 10: Tx
pin 11: Rx

FAST-PORT:
pin 10 : GND
pin 6 :  Tx
pin 7 :  Rx[/img]


----------



## adrianjpc

cual es el diagrama de circuito para este celular que utilizaste


----------



## miguelopez

El Sony Ericsson T290 tiene el EricPort. Yo le solde los cablecillos directamente -el celular ya no me servia- pero la idea es hacerse al cable de datos del Sony -que tenga varios pines- y hacer la conexion modificando el cable, solo es cuestion de cambiar las patillas de conexion al lugar deseado y listo.

Si lo vas a conectar a un PC debes interfazarlo con un MAX232 tal y como se muestra en el foro; si lo vas a conectar a un PIC no hay lio -aunque recomiendan usar un Zener de 3.6v, yo lo probe con diodo y sin diodo y en los dos casos respondio-

Saludos


----------



## adrianjpc

Encontre el datode los pinout de celulares sony ericsson de la serie K 

http://pinouts.ru/connectors/se_k750.gif

http://pinouts.ru/connectors/usb_a_b_male.gif

esta pagina esta muy buena te dejo el link http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhonesCables/sony_ericsson_dcu60.shtml

Pin  	   Signal  	                  Description
1 	USB +5V  	          connect to PC USB pin 1
9 	Gnd 	connect to  PC USB pin 4
10 	USB DATA+ 	  connect to PC USB pin 3
11 	USB DATA- 	  connect to PC USB pin 2
12 	Charge In 	  should be connected to PC USB pin 1 for charging. Anyway, charging should proceed without this             connection in some cases.
a
el problema de estos. no cuenta con salidas de trasmision serial(TX,RX) si no es de USB al mismo tiempo emulan el puerto serial en la Pc cuando se decea el control de celular en completo.


----------



## miguelopez

Esto tambien puede servir

http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-P-W/erics_t28_pinout.shtml[/url]


----------



## adrianjpc

oye como pegas las imgenes aqui en el  foroo si adjuntar el archivo?


----------



## miguelopez

Uso un servidor como el Imageshack. Ahi subo la imagen y el me da un link el cual pego despues de [ img ] y listo[/img]


----------



## adrianjpc

holaa de nuevo..




Estoy utilizando este diagrama con el noki1112 pero veo k este cel no acepta comandos AT
solo tramas FBUS y es muy tedioso.

miguelopez lopez sera que me puedes compartir tus avanzes sete agradeceraa

saludos a todos.


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Yo no he usado el Nokia 1112, use el Sony T290. El esquematico es supersimple -no lo tengo hecho-, de hecho te sirve el mismo pero has las siguientes modificaciones:

El pin 9 del MAX232 conectalo a Rx del Celular
El pin 10 del MAX232 conectalo al Tx del Celular.

Quita las dos resistencias de 4k7, los 2 transistores BC547 y las 2 resistencias de 10k. No te olvides de conectar GND del circuito con el GND del celular.

Saludos


----------



## ServidorOPC

Adrianjpc

La trama que envie en este foro es para Fbus v2 celulares Nokia 33xx


----------



## adrianjpc

ServidosorOPC nos puedes enseñar tus codigos las tramas que le enviaste al celular
seria de gran ayuda 


gracias!

saludos a todos


----------



## mostro

compañero migelopez donde consigo un t290 o similar para comandos AT ? soy de cali colombia


----------



## miguelopez

Hola.

Pues en uno de esos lugares donde venden celus     es que toca buscarlos .... creo que en Cali debe ser facil encontrarlos.


----------



## cristiancrm

Acá, en Argentina, los venden a u$s 15. Saludos!


----------



## NIDR

creeo que los pines del 1100 y 1112 no son iguales...para hacer eso..


----------



## NIDR

quien garantiza una caja que si tenga comunicacion con el celular..porque muy poco conosco la utilidad de la caja rs232


----------



## El nombre

hola
Trabajando con un nokia con los protocolos Fbus:
¿alguien conoce la trama para colgar mientras está llamando?
No hace caso a ninguna secuencia que le envio.


----------



## mostro

hola compañeros he terminado por completo mis investigaciones y les comento:
Definitivamente trabaje con los sony ericsson k300, j300 estos tienen eric port intente trabajar con el k310 este tiene fast port pero a pesar de que recibia comandos AT pines 6,7 y 10 rx,tx, gnd respectivamente no me respondia con ok ni hacia nada.
Los celulares con fast port o los mas nuevos ellos trabajan con conversor usb mas sin embargo deberian trabajar con norma rs 232 como les comento con el k310 fracase.
Realice los programas en microcontroladores pic para aplicaciones como deteccion de personas y comunicar remotamente a un usuario en particular asi como otras aplicaciones.
El j300 y k300 aceptan modo pdu para mensajes si necesita alguien como hacer la conversion de mensaje pdu a texto para enviar me refiero al programa en assembler del pic lo puedo publicar o enviar como quieran.
En fin si alguien necesita algun programa en assembler de pic de lo que he comentado me lo dicen por aqui mismo.

Recibo sugerencias para k310 w200 y w300 u otro celular con puerto fast port para comunicacion con comandos AT para poder tambien realizar software en assembler para este tipo de celulares y compartirlo.
Saludos del mostro de los pic feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo compañeros foristas


----------



## gtec

mostro dijo:


> hola compañeros he terminado por completo mis investigaciones y les comento:
> Definitivamente trabaje con los sony ericsson k300, j300 estos tienen eric port intente trabajar con el k310 este tiene fast port pero a pesar de que recibia comandos AT pines 6,7 y 10 rx,tx, gnd respectivamente no me respondia con ok ni hacia nada.
> Los celulares con fast port o los mas nuevos ellos trabajan con conversor usb mas sin embargo deberian trabajar con norma rs 232 como les comento con el k310 fracase.
> Realice los programas en microcontroladores pic para aplicaciones como deteccion de personas y comunicar remotamente a un usuario en particular asi como otras aplicaciones.
> El j300 y k300 aceptan modo pdu para mensajes si necesita alguien como hacer la conversion de mensaje pdu a texto para enviar me refiero al programa en assembler del pic lo puedo publicar o enviar como quieran.
> En fin si alguien necesita algun programa en assembler de pic de lo que he comentado me lo dicen por aqui mismo.
> 
> Recibo sugerencias para k310 w200 y w300 u otro celular con puerto fast port para comunicacion con comandos AT para poder tambien realizar software en assembler para este tipo de celulares y compartirlo.
> Saludos del mostro de los pic feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo compañeros foristas



Hola mostro, mis felicitaciones por tus trabajos. La verdad estoy iniciandome en la comunicación PIC-Celular, estuve investigando sobre protocolo FBUS pero definitivamente es mucho mas complicado y decidí pasarme a trabajar con comandos AT con un SE T290. 
Me gustaría publiques un programa ejemplo de como envías un msj para poder entenderlo mejor.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## jcruizv

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro. Intento conectar un nokia 1200b a un micro. Ya logre la conexion con el PC, pero no he podido marcar un numero, si alguien me puede ayudar?. Yo hice una aplicacion en VB6 que calcula los codigo check y la envia al Telefono. La cual adjunto. Ya la he probado con un nokia 3120, pero con el 1200b nada. Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## ea7ln

Hola a todos, estoy intentando enviar comandos AT a un Nokia 6230 por cable serie con un MAX232 y no consigo que el telefono responda.
El cable funciona bien con el soft LogoManager por lo que descarto que este sea el problema.
Si me conecto via Bluetooth el telefono responde a los comandos.
Es necesario hacer algo para abrir el puerto FBUS del telefono?
En buscado durante varios dias y no encuentro la solucion.
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, saludos.


----------



## nerohacilo

Hola me interesa el tema de enviar AT commands al nokia me pueden comentar como lo manejaron, gracias


----------



## PATOMY

mostro dijo:


> hola compañeros he terminado por completo mis investigaciones y les comento:
> Definitivamente trabaje con los sony ericsson k300, j300 estos tienen eric port intente trabajar con el k310 este tiene fast port pero a pesar de que recibia comandos AT pines 6,7 y 10 rx,tx, gnd respectivamente no me respondia con ok ni hacia nada.
> Los celulares con fast port o los mas nuevos ellos trabajan con conversor usb mas sin embargo deberian trabajar con norma rs 232 como les comento con el k310 fracase.
> Realice los programas en microcontroladores pic para aplicaciones como deteccion de personas y comunicar remotamente a un usuario en particular asi como otras aplicaciones.
> El j300 y k300 aceptan modo pdu para mensajes si necesita alguien como hacer la conversion de mensaje pdu a texto para enviar me refiero al programa en assembler del pic lo puedo publicar o enviar como quieran.
> En fin si alguien necesita algun programa en assembler de pic de lo que he comentado me lo dicen por aqui mismo.
> 
> Recibo sugerencias para k310 w200 y w300 u otro celular con puerto fast port para comunicacion con comandos AT para poder tambien realizar software en assembler para este tipo de celulares y compartirlo.
> Saludos del mostro de los pic feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo compañeros foristas



Hola soy nuevo y me estoy iniciando en la comunicacion Micro-Cel yo uso los ATMEGA 16 progamados en Bascom o Assembler y tengo un sony ericcson w200 y no logro q se comunique con el micro mediante comando AT si por favor me puedes sugerir ideas para lograr comunicarme no se si es por los niveles de voltaje, por el puerto de comunicacion del cel o algo mas q no me doy cuenta todavia o mejor cambio de cel para lograr la comunicacion gracias mostro


----------



## AERO1987

HOLA mostro me parece interesante que hayas podido concluir tu proyecto, seria bueno que nos compartas tus conocimientos de como lograr que el pic haga una llamda a traves del celular....espero que nos podaj proporcionar una ayuda....saludos......


----------



## nescas

hola Cristian

Mira, me tomo el atrevimiento de escribirte pues pretendo realizar unproyecto que implica enviar un mensaje de texto a un celular como alerta a un evento  (algo asi como una alarma), despues de leer mucho se que debo usar un sony ericsson T290 pues funciona con comandos AT, y estos deben ser eviados a traves del usart del pic para que envie un sms a unnumero especifico, sin embargo primero deseo hacer pruebas con el pc y el celular para aprender el comportamiento del mismo con estos comandos AT, pero tengo dificultades en adapatar los niveles de tension del pc (Rs232) y el celular, se que de (+12 -12 del pc debo bajar a 3.3v que es lo que maneja el cel), se que se puede con el max3232 pero aca no lo puedo conseguir, sabes si puedo usar otro mecanismo, tal vez el max232 con un zener?? pero no se como, sabes tu????


----------



## joss

Si puede utilizar un max232, coloque una resistencia entre rx(teléfono) y tx(max232),  otro entre tx(teléfono) y rx(max232). Las resistencias pueden estar entre 1K y 10K.


----------



## mostro

Buenas noches estimados compañeros foristas.
No se si sea tarde pero ya tengo todos los programas en assembler del pic 16f8xx de como realizar con comandos AT una llamada, como colgar,enviar mensaje de texto, enviar mensaje de texto en modo PDU, comunicacion en serie desde celular a celular en modo de comunicacion de datos, aqui a continuacion adjuntare uno de esos el que realiza llamada cuando detecta un evento ojo esta hecho como dije en assembler del pic16f873, cada dia desde hoy publicare uno ok compañeros foristas aunque un poco tarde pero es mejor tarde que nunca suerte compañeros foristas un gran abrazo del mostro



Buenas noches compañeros foristas NESCAS, JOSS. AERO1987, PATOMY, NEROHACILO, GTEC, CRISTIANMXP
PUBLIQUE un codigo correspondiente a dos llamadas que realiza el pic16f873 usando un sony ericsson k300 cuando ocurre cualquiera de dos eventos observen en el codigo "TELECOMUNICACIONES_AT.TXT" ADJUNTO que estas llamadas se realizan con punto y coma al final porque son de voz, ojo tambien observen como se adjunta el enter en codigo de nuevo suerte en sus investigaciones compañeros foristas les desea el mostro de los pic


----------



## nielsam

Buenas intente conectarme con la hiperterminal con un SE t290 y ni se entera la pc. Lo estoy haciendo con un cable DCU-11 a un max 232. Despues probe con el celular solo y un tester midiendo derecho en lospines del cel a ver si me daba algo cuando le mando un mensaje y nada, no se si el celular tiene las salidas rotas o que. Alguna ayuda, gracias


----------



## albertodg2

Hola mostro, estoy viendo tu codigo, no encontre de cuantos Mhz es el cristal que usas en el pic.


----------

